

Show HN: Get office hours with real people - akashs

We thought it'd be cool to extend PG's office hour concept to the rest of the world. Let us know who you'd like to have office hours with, and we'll connect you with real people with real experience.<p>Check us out @ http://www.getofficehours.com<p>Feel free to provide us with any input!
======
philco
Hey - you should check out a NY startup called Ohours. <http://www.ohours.org>

Founded by Nate Westheimer

~~~
cteng04
search is nonexistent on that site...how do people use it? just browse through
all the listings?

~~~
kshcho
i realize this might be a bit of an experiment here, but i think it would be
really cool if i could get an hour with a YC alum, for example, to get their
feedback on my business plan. whether it's a call or just sitting down to get
coffee (hell, i'll even buy you dinner or something)

